# Raven That Refused To Sing (Steven Wilson)



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Raven That Refused To Sing (Steven Wilson)

You can preview some of the music on youtuber

The blue ray is pretty awesome... 

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Refused-Steven-Wilson-Blu-ray/dp/B00AQB2AR4/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I am a big Steven Wilson/Porcupine Tree fan. And nobody does rock-surround better. Will definitely be ordering this one.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am a new comer to steve Wilson and I even took a listen to Opeth "damnation" that he worked on and it is pretty awesome. Opeth is a Swedish death metal band and I am not into death metal either. It is one of their more acoustic albums. You can feel the steve Wilson influence.


----------

